# Rocksmith



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

If you liked playing Guitar Hero and Rock Band then this has to be the next game to go to.......

http://rocksmith.ubi.com/rocksmith/en-GB/home/

:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Was looking at this earlier. Could be interesting and revolutionary too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think this looks interesting. Especially as it means you can use a real guitar instead of a plastic one with a flappy bar on it. I've got one gathering dust somewhere, sans un string.
You can get a proper one for PC too which is good!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was reading about this recently, apparently there's a bit of trouble with input lag.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> I was reading about this recently, apparently there's a bit of trouble with input lag.


I have been looking at this game and watching the development and there are huge problems with lag. Especially if you use and amp for your spund from the games console!


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this release. Dissapointing if it lags. Surely the developers should/would include a lag adjustment setting?
I certainly hope so anyway.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Hopefully got a copy waiting for me at home when I get back from my holiday. Looks good on all the promotional video clips. I really liked playing guitar hero and this should make learning how to play a real guitar fun.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

rapala said:


> Hopefully got a copy waiting for me at home when I get back from my holiday. Looks good on all the promotional video clips. I really liked playing guitar hero and this should make learning how to play a real guitar fun.


Let me know how it is please 😀


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its been out for a bit now and I'm really tempted, any reviews from you guys? Is the lag a problem? can it be adjusted?

Its expensive at £54 in Tescos so need to know if its good before I risk the outlay.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone had a play with this yet?


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok.I have finally played this after getting back from my hols last night.

First let me say that i am a beginner when it comes to playing the guitar so i am hoping this will help me learn how to play.

First thing that impressed me was the fact that the game helps you tune your guitar so its sounding right.The game starts off easy and as you get better it starts throwing more notes at you throughout the song.Keeps you on your toes when you suddenly go from just playing 2 notes to then have a few more appear and having to move your hand up and down the neck looking for the right position lol.

But the good thing is there is a bit where you can go practise this sort of thing.Also it has little games that are fun,like Ducks,and which help practise certain things without being boring.

The cost of the game is a little higher than most i think because it includes a cable that goes from the console to your guitar and converts the guitars signal from analog to digital.

So far i have not noticed any lag which is good :thumb:

All i can say is i am very happy with it so far and expect to spend a lot of winter nights strumming away


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I think this will have to go on my xmas list.

Do you know if you can use electric acoustic with it? I would assume so.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

stez said:


> Thanks for the review. I think this will have to go on my xmas list.
> 
> Do you know if you can use electric acoustic with it? I would assume so.


yes you can :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't know whether to buy this or not


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think I'll wait for xmas or until people get fed up with it and sell them on the bay!


----------

